# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  How do I upload a PDF tutorial?

## eepjr24

I converted a tutorial from Photoshop to GIMP and would like to post in the Tutorials section, how do I upload it?

- Ernie

----------


## ChickPea

Hi,

Firstly, thanks for taking the time to convert a tutorial. Lots of people use Gimp so I'm sure it will be useful.  :Smile: 

You should be able to attach a PDF, much the same way you attach a regular image. If you click 'Go Advanced' under the comment box, then use the 'Manage Attachments' section (see instructions here - these are for images, but I think it should be the same for PDFs). The only problem might be with the file size. The limit for PDFs is 10mb, I believe. Is your file larger than that, as that might be a problem.

I sorta have the feeling there may have been an issue with PDF uploads, but I might be misremembering, or it may have been sorted. Either way, give it a try, and if you can't get it to upload, post again and let us know, and we can take a look.

----------


## eepjr24

Okay, tried again, but getting the same error. It is:



So I can upload images for sure still, just not PDF.

- E

----------


## Greason Wolfe

I do believe that uploading PDF files has been a problem for a while now. Think that the powers behind the scenes know about it but haven't been able to come up with a solution yet. AFAIK .zip files can still be uploaded however, so maybe you could try doing it that way. Just a thought.

----------


## waldronate

The traditional way to upload a PDF has been to, as Greason Wolfe suggests, zip it and then upload that compressed file.

----------


## eepjr24

Thanks, I got it uploaded as a zip file. From a security standpoint it makes no sense, but sometimes them's the breaks. =)

- E

----------

